

Nagios Community site hacked - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/07/nagios-community-site-hacked.html

======
sucuri2
They are using an old Wordpress version, which probably explains how it
happened.

Note that the site is currently hacked and doing these weird redirections. A
heads up and reminder for everyone to check their sites and make sure they are
updated/clean.

------
tptacek
Wordpress. Shocking.

~~~
pavs
Out-dated version of wordpress.

~~~
alnayyir
To be fair, I don't trust people willing to use Wordpress to be diligent about
keeping it up to date to begin with.

Frankly if you're going to use Wordpress, just use their hosted service.

 _Please_

------
sliverstorm
Wonder if Nagios notified them of this.

No? Damnit, go write me another check!

